# Kurt Knispel....



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2015)

This might be old news here, but I just came across it....

2013: TIGER IN THE TANK – Historians Find Body Of German War Hero Kurt Knispel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow! Never heard of him. Only Wittmann.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2015)

Michael Wittmann is 'only' fifth on the list...


----------



## Totalize (Sep 21, 2015)

I had not heard of this news. Thanks for sharing. I thought he was killed in Hungary and his remains were buried in an umarked grave there.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2015)

Knispel was sort of a real life counterpart to Oddball


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2015)

True....
Some say....they think, that his score might even be as high as 195-205 kills!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> True....
> Some say....they think, that his score might even be as high as 195-205 kills!


I find it interesting that Knispel (and several others) used to let the questionable (unverified/unconfirmed) kills go either unclaimed or to others.

Seems to be a much different mindset in the Panzerkorps then in the Luftwaffe


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2015)

Was just thinking that as well....


----------



## stona (Sep 21, 2015)

Knowing nothing about how armoured claims worked I wonder if the award of various gongs was related to the score of the tank commanders as it was for Luftwaffe pilots. Take a close look at the claims of *some *pilots (you won't get names from me) and you will find suspicious looking clusters of claims as they approach certain landmark scores. This doesn't in itself prove anything, but it should cause pause for thought. It seems to be an additional symptom to a 'sore throat' for some.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Totalize (Sep 21, 2015)

I think the mindset was different for Luftwaffe or tank corps individuals. Fighter pilots achieve kills often in a one on one situation ie. I get him first or he gets me. For tankers it was more a team effort. Engaging an enemy tank took the driver to maneuver the tank into a firing position, the loader to load the gun the gunner to aim and fire, the tank commander to decide what tank to engage and fire and what position/direction to move to or from. Of course the radioman/bow gunner would also help with getting and relaying orders as they came in over the wire from platoon, company etc commanders.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2015)

The Commander of a tank is no different than a pilot of an aircraft, whether it's a Spitfire, SBD or Ju88 - nothing happens unless the Commander initiates the action.


----------

